# Changing employers within a free zone



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
If i need to change employers within a free zone..let's say DIFC what's the best way to work through the system. Has anyone here done that and could share the experience. Does it lead to a temporary freeze on your bank accounts etc..?
How does my resident visa/my dependent's visa change?


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

I am not sure wether bank can freeze your account as i have a friend who changed job to freezone.

How long you been working to your current job? Check your contract. Sometimes if you don't finish a year or you didn't finish your contract in a private company, they will ask you to pay for the amount they paid for your visa. When you apply for the visa to freezone, there is no ban nor penalty.

Freezone to freezone company transfer, normally the freezone company, who is going to apply for your visa require an NOC from your previous company. Once you got the visa, you can apply then for your dependents. Some of the free zone company has the service of applying for dependents visa. Check with them.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

woodlands said:


> Hi,
> If i need to change employers within a free zone..let's say DIFC what's the best way to work through the system. Has anyone here done that and could share the experience. Does it lead to a temporary freeze on your bank accounts etc..?
> How does my resident visa/my dependent's visa change?


It is standard practice for banks to put a stop on all accounts when they receive a payment from your employer marked 'final payment'. If you do not have any debts and have a new position, it is a simple matter to get this lifted.

If you are changing employer in the same free zone, your sponsor does not change as it is the free zone itself. The PROs at your current and existing company should arrange any changes in paperwork.

-


----------

